
Abp.io – Open-Source Web Application Framework for Aspnet Core - yekuta
https://abp.io/
======
yekuta
ABP Framework is a complete infrastructure to create modern web applications
by following the software development best practices and conventions. It
provides a base framework, startup templates, CLI, a basic theme, and some
pre-built application modules.

The key benefits of ABP Framework:

\- makes developers/enterprises focus on their own business code by handling
repeating tasks by conventions \- handles cross-cutting concerns and provides
the services developers/enterprises need \- fills the gap between the plain
ASP.NET Core project and the real-world line of business scenarios \- helps
developers to code in best practice to build maintainable software solutions
\- brings coding standards to the projects, so the whole team follows certain
standards

------
Molly555
Interesting article. YES, open source seems like a good idea, but what about
the fact that it seems like closed source is more secure or not
[https://utopia.fans/security/whats-the-difference-between-
op...](https://utopia.fans/security/whats-the-difference-between-open-source-
vs-closed-source/) ? And now all over the world, data security is becoming
more and more appreciated.

